# nitrites and nitrates to high



## teddy (Nov 10, 2005)

could i borrow a filter from an established tank and some of its water to help add some beneficial bateria to my tank and help with the high levels of ammonia?? any other suggestions needed and appreciated 
thanks ck
and if borrowing the filter is okay how long should i leave it in???


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

If the fish in the established tank are about the same size and number, you will be about 95% cycled, just by transfering the filter. People talk about cycling a tank, but it's actually the filter that gets cycled. That's where most of the bacteria grow. Keep in mind however, that the established tank is losing it's bacteria, so the fish in it may be in trouble.


----------



## teddy (Nov 10, 2005)

so how long should i let the borrowed filter stay in my tank to benifit from the bacteria?? thank s for the info


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

If you have a dual filter in the established tank and cut back on the feeding for a while the fish in your old tank will be ok if you remove one of the two filter pads. Or if you have a biowheel in your old tank that also fits the filter in your new tank and you only move it to the new tank and buy a new one for the old tank, the bugs will replenish themselves in no time. (Whoa deep breath). If not, I would cycle the new tank with gravel from the old tank (I usually put it in a nylon sock and hang it in the new tank). This will seed the tank and cut down on the cycling time considerably but it will still go through a mini cycle. You don't want to mess up the tank that you already have up and running.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Borrowing a filter (or a filter pad) from an established tank is one of the best things that you can do. If you want, try to find some bio spira...it will do you wonders!


----------



## craftyflalady (Jan 25, 2006)

What I like to do..is set my new filter up on an established tank for at least 2 weeks before setting up the new tank. Just have double the filtration for awhile. Then when I set up the new tank, just move one of them. During this time I do not clean or switch out the filter pads at all. If for some reason they need it, I only rinse "lightly" in tank water. 

Works like a charm!


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

craftyflalady said:


> set my new filter up on an established tank for at least 2 weeks before setting up the new tank.
> 
> Works like a charm!


I agree. This is a great way to "jumpstart" a new aquarium. But, remember, it is only a start. You will not be fully cycled and still need to watch ammonia and nitrites to be safe.


----------

